# What about this Ammo?



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm new to the forum. I was wanting to buy some 357 mag ammo and wondered if anyone out there has used Magtech Blueline Ammo(this particular ammo is 158 gr SJSPFN)? I could get some Federal Classic 125 gr SJHP but there $25 dollars more for 500 rounds. I just shoot targets and never hunt, but I have thought about a carry license. What is your view on these ammos?

Thanks
FES


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My local range sells magtech - I've used it a time or two when I rent a gun (and am forced to use their ammo) - It's more expensive, so that's why I don't buy it from the range on aregular basis - never had any problems w/ it, though...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I've used it with no problems. 

If you reload, the brass is crappy.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have used it a few times. Nothing to bitch about, nothing to wright home about. Then again neither is any of my regular practice ammo.


----------

